
Clarence Thomas Breaks His Silence - jcater
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/02/clarence-thomas-supreme-court/471582/?single_page=true
======
kafkaesq
Now if only he'd break his silence about what really happened between him and
Anita Hill -- and others who have accused him of similar behavior.

